# A short story I wrote



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a link to a ghost story I wrote just for the fun of it. I think it could used a little more development and finesse, but I am pretty happy with it as is. I would like some honest feedback.

Scroll to the bottom of the page to find the story

http://www.garageofterror.com/gothome.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Pretty cool story! I've never heard of Spirit Walkers before...Hope to never meet one.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

The Kathy part of the story was real, by the way. And I did spend plenty of time when I lived in Albuquerque looking for Indians running beside my car.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty freaky. Good work.


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice job man! Turn it into a movie!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm curious if I was able to pull off the campfire scene. I wanted the tension to slowly build, but it seems like the whole thing was over too quickly. Do you think he overreacted?


----------

